# كريم bb الكوري وسر تألق ونعومة بشرة الآسيويات



## نوردانه (1 يوليو 2012)

يسرني أن أعرض لكم اليوم أحدى منتجات شركة Skin79 وهوCream BB الكوري الأصلي
مكوناته كلها أعشاب طبية آمنة.. مناسب لجميع أنواع البشرة.. يصفي وينقي البشرة..
بالذات البشرة الحساسة. يحتوي على مبيض وواقي شمس ومرطب مع لون خفيف حتى تستغني عن كريم الأساس. يستخدم ككريم يومي.طبيعي جدا على البشرة.. ويدوم لونه إلى 24 ساعة حتى مع استخدام الماء..

الــ BB Cream هو إختصار لكلمة Blemish Balm Cream ومعناها كريم و بلسم خافي عيوب


*ميزات المنتج العامة والفوائد:-*

* كريم طبيعي بديل للمكياج يوفر تغطية كاملة ، ليست سميكة كما أنه لا يسد المسام

* يعمل الى حد كبير مثل مرطب ملون.

* يخفي جميع أنواع التصبغ ، عدم توحد اللون ، وغيرها من العيوب كحب الشباب والندبات

* خصائص أخرى كتنعيم وصقل و تجديد الجلد والحفاظ على البشرة شابة

*يغنيك عن استخدام واقي الشمس و كريم الاساس و خافي العيوب ومرطب يعني كريم 4 في 1

*مناسب جداً لطالبات الجامعة والموظفات والزيارات السريعة في عملية الاستخدام، حيث أن وضعه على الوجه تأخذ أقل من ثلاث دقائق فقط.

* يحتوي على حماية من الأشعة فوق البنفسجية ( (SPF25

*يوجد منه الذهبي والوردي 

*قريباً سوف نقوم بعرض المزيد من منتجات الـ BB Cream

*ما يميز التعامل مع بيوتي شوب:-*

*تفهمنا لخصوصيتك سيدتي أهم ما يميزنا، فمع وجود طاقم نسائي سعودي متكامل لخدمتك بكامل الخصوصية ستشعرين بجيل جديد من التسوق الالكتروني الأمن في خدمتك.

*بيوتي شوب مستورد للكريم من بلد المصدر مباشرة بدون أي وسيط وبالتالي فأننا نضمن بأن ما نقدمه لكم هو المنتج الأصلي وليس المقلد، حيث أنتشرت في الأونة الأخيرة أنواع رخيصة من هذا المنتج يصعب التعرف عليها إلا من ذوي الخبرة 

*بيوتي شوب على استعداد لتوفير طلباتكم أين كان موقعكم داخل المملكة ومجاناً ايضاً وذلك عن طريق شركة الشحن السريع (أرامكس). فبعد تحديد الطلب والكمية سوف نقوم بشحنها في نفس اليوم مع تزويدك
بصورة من بوليصة الشحن أو رقم البوليصة لكي تتمكني من متابعتها عن طريق الانترنت. علماً بأن خدمة العملاء لدينا تتابع حالة الشحنات بشكل مستمر لضمان وصولها للعميل في الوقت والمكان المحدد.
كما ان شركة ارامكس لديها فروع في جميع محافظات وقرى المملكة وبالتالي فأن الشحن سوف يصل إلى جميع عملائنا مهما كان موقعهم

*يوجد شحن بأسعار خاصة لكل دول الخليج.


*خصائص كل منتج*

*أولاً:- الوردي للبشره الدهنيه*




*مميزاته:-
*
- يترك الجلد الطبيعي و خالي من ال مع السيطرة على الزهم.
- يعطي الكثير من الرطوبة و البرودة للبشرة .. 
- مكون من 8 أنواع من المستخلصات النباتية! 
- يوفر التغذية ، التفتيح ، و يجعل الجلد صحي ، ومشرق 
- الحماية من الأشعة الفوق بنفسجيةspf25 ++
- يناسب ذوي البشرة المختلطة إلى الدهنية.

*ثانياً:- الذهبي للبشره الجافه أو المختلط*ه




*[SIZE="6"[COLOR="DarkOliveGreen"]]مميزاته:[/COLOR][/SIZE]*

-مناسب جدا للبشرة الناضجة أكثر من 25 سنة خصوصا " البشرة الجافة " 
- تغطية ممتازة و ترطيب عالي 
- يوفر التغذية ، التفتيح ، و يجعل الجلد صحي ، ومشرق 
- الحماية من الأشعة الفوق بنفسجيةspf25 ++
- يتركب من مكونات فاخرة مثل الكافيار والذهب وزيت اللوز الحلو لحماية وتغذية البشرة ..
- يناسب ذوي البشرة المختلطة إلى الجافة .

*الأسعار: *

المفرد: (160) ريال/للعلبة والتوصيل مجاناً للباب داخل الرياض لمن هم من سكان الرياض، ونفس السعر أيضاً وكذلك الشحن مجاناً لجميع محافظات وقرى المملكة عن طريق شركة أرامكس.

الجملة: (100)ريال/للعلبة والتوصيل مجاناً للباب داخل الرياض لمن هم من سكان الرياض، ونفس السعر أيضاً وكذلك الشحن مجاناً لجميع محافظات وقرى المملكة عن طريق شركة أرامكس كما أسلفنا.
(الجملة يقصد فيها 12 علبة فما فوق).

*
طريقة التواصل:*

*-صفحتنا على الفيس بوك (بيوتي شوب)
- الإيميل [email protected]
- عن طريق الجوال 0540523417
- او ترك رسالة خاصة برقم الجوال وسوف تقوم موظفة سعودية بالتواصل معكم في أقرب وقت*

*أترككم مع بعض الصور التوضيحيه للمنتج قبل وبعد استخدامه*













​


----------

